# Any older single mums on here?



## Fisherwoman

Hello ladies,

Was just wondering if there are any older single mums on here. I'm 33!

x x x


----------



## Rubyslips

Hi, I am a single mummy to be! 27 weeks pregnant. I am 34. Recently seperated from my husband and very scared for the future :(


----------



## Fisherwoman

Hello. Do you have any family support? I'm always here to talk to so pm me if you want to. I know it sounds impossible now, but trust me, you will be fine. I've been single now for nearly a year and a half (since my son was 5 months old). Admittedly, it was hard at first, but it gets easier I promise x x x


----------



## Dezireey

I'm 38. Was with my partner for quite a few years, never used contraception as got told by two doctors that I couldnt get pregnant and it would get worse older I got (endo, polyps, fibroids etc) But here I am, pregnant with first child at 38 and FOB has left me because he didnt want kids. 

I feel very blessed about my little miracle baby boy ( due in two weeks!!) though, whatever the circumstance :)


----------



## Fisherwoman

Dezireey said:


> I'm 38. Was with my partner for quite a few years, never used contraception as got told by two doctors that I couldnt get pregnant and it would get worse older I got (endo, polyps, fibroids etc) But here I am, pregnant with first child at 38 and FOB has left me because he didnt want kids.
> 
> I feel very blessed about my little miracle baby boy ( due in two weeks!!) though, whatever the circumstance :)

Hello. Am so sorry that FOB left you. If it helps I actually find raising my son easier without FOB around, as he resented George so much. Basically having my son makes up for it all. You must be excited - and nervous! Have you any family around to help you?

PM me if you want to chat x x x


----------



## teal

I'm 27, almost 28. Not sure if that counts as older xx


----------



## Fisherwoman

teal said:


> I'm 27, almost 28. Not sure if that counts as older xx

Ha! I think you're on the edge!!! It is only that I was looking at the profiles of some of the single mums on here and they all seem so young. I am in awe of them.

Hope you're doing ok x x x


----------



## teal

Fisherwoman said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> I'm 27, almost 28. Not sure if that counts as older xx
> 
> Ha! I think you're on the edge!!! It is only that I was looking at the profiles of some of the single mums on here and they all seem so young. I am in awe of them.
> 
> Hope you're doing ok x x xClick to expand...

Sometimes I feel old when I see some of the younger mums :haha: 

Hope you're doing ok too :) xx


----------



## tallrach

I am 31 and not quite single yet but will be when I go back to work and can afford to move out. I may as well be single now as I do everything by myself! X


----------



## Fisherwoman

tallrach said:


> I am 31 and not quite single yet but will be when I go back to work and can afford to move out. I may as well be single now as I do everything by myself! X

Funnily enough I was quite similar, although it was very hard it was also a relief to not have anyone else to answer to. PM me if you want to chat x x x


----------



## Dezireey

Fisherwoman said:


> Dezireey said:
> 
> 
> I'm 38. Was with my partner for quite a few years, never used contraception as got told by two doctors that I couldnt get pregnant and it would get worse older I got (endo, polyps, fibroids etc) But here I am, pregnant with first child at 38 and FOB has left me because he didnt want kids.
> 
> I feel very blessed about my little miracle baby boy ( due in two weeks!!) though, whatever the circumstance :)
> 
> Hello. Am so sorry that FOB left you. If it helps I actually find raising my son easier without FOB around, as he resented George so much. Basically having my son makes up for it all. You must be excited - and nervous! Have you any family around to help you?
> 
> PM me if you want to chat x x xClick to expand...

Thanks hun xxx its nice to know that there are other older single mums on here. I moved back in with my lovely parents and sister who are super supportive, so thats been great for me :) I think my FOB is also the type who would be jealous of the attention I will give our son.


----------



## funkeebmp

Do you mind if I join you?

I'm 30 and have been single for the last few months - Am actually looking forward to bringing this little lady into the world and raising her on my own! 

It's scary facing a future by yourself but I feel so blessed :flower:


----------



## happy&healthy

I'm almost 33 but do not consider myself an older single mom, lol. Its definitely easier to raise my daughter by myself then living with a mean, manipulative asshole.


----------



## Fraggles

33 here too with 2 little ones, single mummy but now dating.


----------



## Shezza84uk

I'm 27 but will be 28 so I'll take the title as older single mum lol x


----------



## Lillybloss

I'm a single mummy to my little boy. Have been on my own since FOB walked away when it was 7 weeks pregnant. He doesn't want anything to do with me or my son. I'm finding it hard some days but ok on others.


----------



## v2007

Me. 

I'm 30.

V xxx


----------



## Cookie_Clare

Hey ladies

I'm 29 (soon to be 30 - eek), newly single and finding it super hard. At least I have a beautiful baby girl to be thankful for!

x


----------



## katrus78

Hi, I'm 33, will be 34 when baby is born. Have been a single mom for 9 years for my beautiful son Erik. It will be hard, I know, especially if I will end up with two (did IVF with known donor), but have not met the One yet...


----------



## willow77

Hi,

I am 34 and very newly single (12 days) after 7 years together, Ex announced he no longer loved me and left :-(

I have a gorgeous 2.5 year old little girl and ex is a great dad who wants regular access. Its going to be hard keep seeing him, but know its for the best for little one.

I never thought I would find myself a single mum on benefits at the grand age of 34 but hey ho, that's life I guess!!


----------



## Roma3

Hi, 

I'm 28 and pregnant with my first baby so am a single mum to be. 

Fob is a w***er. Enough said. X


----------



## Laura2919

What is classed as older? :rofl: I am 25 am I in that bracket? I like to think of myself as mature :rofl: who else thinks that though is probably not worth mentioning!


----------



## Donna35

I'm 39. Just call me 'Granny':haha:


----------



## sobersadie

Im 34 and been a single parent to 2 boys and a girl since me and my ex split up a year ago and tbh once i got myself and finances organised i find it a lot easier to be without him so its not always a negative thing to be a single mum :)


----------

